# Titan Fall Beta



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought some of you might want to sign up for a chance to get the Beta access, early access to the game. might let you decide if you want to buy it or not.

www.titanfall.com/beta

Looking forward to this as it should be one of the best games of the year.

Closing 11:59 PM PST on Feb 17th.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not a massive fan of FPS, but even ive just ordered this.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got my beta code come through , time to get downloading.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

No more left


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

It's now open to all Xbox One players, no code needed :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Son was picked and downloaded this last night. From my initial observations, I can't see what all the fuss is about to be honest.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I quite like the game to be honest, I cant see it over throwing COD as it plays totally different, But a competitor to the HALO series id say it is.

Quite a fun game to play, easy to turn on and get in a game, Hope there will be a big improvement to launch though to really be as good as it was said to be.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Downloaded it last nite as BETA has been opened to everybody.. Played the training part of the game and to say the least .. IM BLOODY EXCITED! having played halo I see this as a threat to the halo franchise .. I just hope halo 5 is a whopper!


----------



## stonerst2014 (Jan 19, 2014)

*titanfall beta*

hey

titanfall should appear in the demo section on your xbox one and you dont need to sign up for a code


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

From playing the beta it's not bad , quite easy to pick up and play with the limited amount of weapons on offer. I'm not a fan of vehicles in fps games so I find it's a nice touch to be able to put the titan in auto follow mode and carry on jumping around the map.

Had my first flawless game last night on the city map. Killed 7 pilot's 2 titans 21 grunts and zero deaths.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I downloaded it last night and this morning cancelled my preorder. Its good, but not as good as I thought it would be and certainly not good enough to pay full price for.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just had a few round, I like it 
reminds me a bit of BF2142


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

The beta finishes today so play it for free while you can.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Keir said:


> TitanFall Beta run01 - YouTube


Nice vid .

Can't believe I missed the Beta thing with this  - Guess I'll just have to wait to its release.

Keir. What sort of programme do you run to record this in-game footage, mate?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

So who has brought the game and what are your thoughts ?


----------

